# Anyone put hideaways in a 2012 sierra/silverado?



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Im looking for some help on positioning hideaway LEDs in the headlights and reverse lights of a 2012 sierra so that I willl have enough clearance and the least amount of washout of the lights any ideas? Also where did everyone put there switches? Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Take a look at figure 2 in this pdf.

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/install/133/13331.pdf

Just a heads up the front headlights are probably going to be double walled so the outter wall will need a larger hole drilled (I do 1 1/2 inch outter holes) then the inner wall gets the 1 inch. just make sure to save that outter wall piece so you can seal up the headlight. The tail lights should have 1 wall.


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

I removed one of the turn signal bulbs in the front and put hide aways there on my buddy’s truck that worked real well and gave some side visibility. If you don’t want your signal to blink fast you have to replace that bulb with a resistor. He didn’t worry about it but he’s a cop so he doesn’t get tickets for his signal blinking fast.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/LawnsnowDistributor

Check out are page we just installed some grill mounts. No drilling required super bright!

Like them because no drilling and you can put them in the back also


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I put the rears in last night now just need to get brave enough to drill through the double wall headlights. PWW was thaty install on a MC or CHevy I know Cevy the turn signals are on the corner and the headlights closer to teh grill where as the GMC is opposite.
Plowman I have grill lights goin in as well but I dont like having te grills flash back off the plow, and they dont give much off axis warning


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

i just recently installed whelen vertex in an 08 gmc 2500hd the owner wanted them in the high and low beam. as stated earlier it is a double wall light so the outside hole was bigger and such. however the material the light is made of sucks for doing this. the chrome reflector chips off way to easily no matter how you drill it. also the wall behind the reflector is made of a fiberglass that turns to instant dusty powder that slightly fogs the inside of the light no matter if you use a shop vac in the light while drilling or even trying to blow it out with compressed air you cant get rid of it. In the end it looked pretty good once it was all done but if you have the option to do grill lights and others i would. any other questions feel free to ask


----------

